# Wax for black car?



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Seeing as the higher percentage of carnauba wax is not always better, which wax is best for a black car? (Price, nothing more then 80) I was judging it from high percentage....

Thanks in advance


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Supernatural!  

There's lots of choice really, all down to prep


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Dodo juice purple haze over black hole..... delicious!


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

try chemical guys black a new wax brought out for black cars


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Amigo + Vics Red = stunning, only 35 quid for both


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The two main one's that have stood out for me on black paint, are Blue Velvet and tech wax 2.0. I have used many to great effect, but these in my eyes have been the best. Considerably under your budget as well.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

DoDo SN Hybrid is very good :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dodo juice purple haze pro is amazing on black

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Prep, prep, prep...did someone mention prep:thumb:

95% of the final finish is in the prep stages, LSP largely irrelevant in regards to 'looks' the only differences which you'll notice between LSP's are application methods, water behaviour and durability


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about wax for certain colours any wax would be suitable for any colour ime.Good prep is the main thing for me.Maybe some Vics Concours/ Blackfire Midnight Sun/AG HD


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

There really is an unending list, but I'm really enjoying Angelwax Dark Angel on my car. Dodo Juice Purple Haze as already mentioned looks great as well, especially when coupled with Poorboy's Black Hole. Both are enjoyable to use, but Angelwax lasts twice as long.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have used both blackhole and purple haze over each other and although gives a great finish it is time consuming

My latest find was Supernatural Hybrid and the results were spectacular

This is after just 1 layer


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I like chemical guys triple x on black :thumb: personal choice thou really


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AndyCa said:


> Amigo + Vics Red = stunning, only 35 quid for both


+1

Very nice combo on black! :argie:


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> Dodo juice purple haze over black hole..... delicious!





Prism Detailing said:


> Dodo juice purple haze pro is amazing on black


As preciously said preperation is everything but another vote for PHP. It is a hard wax but personally I find it make it easy to get really thin coats on the car. Also I applied it the start of November due to the weather it has only been washed at new year but still beading nicely.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll be brave and ask a controversial question. Lol

Why a wax and not a sealant?


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

You could possibly try a hundred different waxes and I would bet you wouldnt notice one from the other when on the car (I certainly cant). As others have said its all about the prep for your finish not the wax.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ Purple Haze/SNH or bouncers 22/sherbert fizz

all great on black


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> +1
> 
> Very nice combo on black! :argie:


+2:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bouncers 22 or Racegalze 55 my man would knock the socks off most waxes within this price range :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Daveskater said:


> There really is an unending list, but I'm really enjoying Angelwax Dark Angel on my car. Dodo Juice Purple Haze as already mentioned looks great as well, especially when coupled with Poorboy's Black Hole. Both are enjoyable to use, but Angelwax lasts twice as long.


Did you use anything under the Dark Angel? or just on it's own?


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Autoglym HD wax, looks great on my panther black Focus. Prep is essential for any lsp


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

TopSport said:


> +2:thumb:


+3 :thumb:

Also Blackmax and Vantage from Britemax are a pretty good combo for around £50


----------



## onza100 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm really liking Finish Kare 1000P at the moment. Just got some black hole to try before it as it was recommended so often.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not really sure why all the different answers when any wax will do. 

Its all down to the prep. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

bero1306 said:


> Not really sure why all the different answers when any wax will do.
> 
> Its all down to the prep. :thumb:


Not really a constructive answer though is it:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Not really a constructive answer though is it:thumb:


Its very constructive mate if you know what your doing.

Sometimes just answering the question is not the answer but if it makes you happy, BLACKFIRE MS.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Did you use anything under the Dark Angel? or just on it's own?


I used Dodo Need for Speed under it, apart from I think on the bonnet where it was just the wax on its own. It's a corker both ways :thumb:

For application I do a panel at a time (or half on bigger ones) then lightly buff the cured wax layer on top (no pressure on the cloth) then flip the cloth and buff as normal. It's very easy to smear if you just buff it straight off as with most products. Finish off with a QD wipe down with plush cloth afterwards and it'll be spanking.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> Dodo juice purple haze over black hole..... delicious!


+1:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

bero1306 said:


> Its very constructive mate if you know what your doing.
> 
> Sometimes just answering the question is not the answer but if it makes you happy, BLACKFIRE MS.












I do apologise for not knowing what I'm doing :lol: :lol: :lol:

I imagine you're one of the 'I've been doing this for 30 years yada yada yada'

I used to detail cars for a living so do have a little bit of knowledge of what I'm doing :thumb:

But it's not very constructive, the OP asked for a recommendation for a wax for a black car, not 'how do I get my black paint to look its best'.

Sometimes it's a good idea to actually read the whole original post, not just the thread title and comment :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Daveskater said:


> I used Dodo Need for Speed under it, apart from I think on the bonnet where it was just the wax on its own. It's a corker both ways :thumb:
> 
> For application I do a panel at a time (or half on bigger ones) then lightly buff the cured wax layer on top (no pressure on the cloth) then flip the cloth and buff as normal. It's very easy to smear if you just buff it straight off as with most products. Finish off with a QD wipe down with plush cloth afterwards and it'll be spanking.


Thanks, thats how I applied the other AW waxes I've tried. they can be a slight pita if you leave them too long. But nothing QD cant sort out.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Prep, prep, prep...did someone mention prep:thumb:
> 
> 95% of the final finish is in the prep stages, LSP largely irrelevant in regards to 'looks' the only differences which you'll notice between LSP's are application methods, water behaviour and durability


Definitely - include PoorBoys blackhole in the prep for best results in my opinion.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alex L said:


> I do apologise for not knowing what I'm doing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I imagine you're one of the 'I've been doing this for 30 years yada yada yada'
> 
> ...


So you washed cars for a living. Now your a pro. Yes heard it before. :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

BOS or supernatural :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

All pro's on here ain't we


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

msb said:


> All pro's on here ain't we


:lol: :lol:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like autobrite black magic on the wifes met black VW


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Not really sure why all the different answers when any wax will do.
> 
> Its all down to the prep. :thumb:


:doublesho :buffer:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> :doublesho :buffer:


Dont start that again :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

You two need to get a room:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

bero1306 said:


> So you washed cars for a living. Now your a pro. Yes heard it before. :lol:


Didn't say I was a pro anywhere in my post :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Didn't say I was a pro anywhere in my post :thumb:


Chill we are all ****ing experts here


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Rg55!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

msb said:


> You two need to get a room:thumb:


is there any free at your place


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> is there any free at your place


Can I join aswell :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

msb said:


> Chill we are all ****ing experts here


****ing now theres something i am a pro at :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> ****ing now theres something i am a pro at :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I heard you still have your L plates on :lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Good prep is key, currently use blackfire dgp followed by cg ez creme then afpp-provide's a stunning stunning finish and on ocassion add blackfire midnight sun or crystal ,between this and dodo hybrid there is no better wax for black. Ive been through a few but i don't speak for everyone's preference.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Not really sure why all the different answers when any wax will do.
> 
> Its all down to the prep. :thumb:


Would have to slightly disagree here, been a few occasion's ive done less prep with a wax on top and found it was a hell of a lot better than say if vic's was last used. alot also depend's on product choice rather than prep, let's face it some prep product's don't base well for certain wax's either.
So for me it's not all about the prep "It's the user using them".


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kempe said:


> I heard you still have your L plates on :lol:


i have but it stands for licking :doublesho


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

k9vnd said:


> Would have to slightly disagree here, been a few occasion's ive done less prep with a wax on top and found it was a hell of a lot better than say if vic's was last used. alot also depend's on product choice rather than prep, let's face it some prep product's don't base well for certain wax's either.
> So for me it's not all about the prep "It's the user using them".


Finally     :thumb:


----------

